# Faakersee



## BASS HUNTER (9. August 2007)

leute kommt zum Faakersee  Wels & Karpfenangeln!!  

sehr kapitale Fische sind da drinn! blos fängt sie niemand!
es is auch ein bisschen schwer hier so einen draufzubekommen! aber mit ein bisschen beobachtung und Echolot findet man unmengen Fisch!  :vik: also macht euch alle auf die socken und kommt hierher!  heuer wurden schon karpfen bis 27,3 kg und welse bis 198cm 53 kg gefangen!   grüss euch übrigens alle denn  meinereiner ist neu hier!


----------



## BASS HUNTER (9. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

übrigens   der Faaker See  ist ein Privat See!  gehört einer Wiener AnwaltsFamilie!   
Echolot ist Hier erlaubt!


----------



## Pikepauly (9. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

Sieht son bischen nach Werbung aus, was Du hier machst!
Oder hast gefeiert?

Grüss

Pauly


----------



## BASS HUNTER (9. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

hab auch gefeiert  stimmt  sollte aber keine werbung sein!  hoff dass hier mehr angler herkommen und mal ihr glück versuchen!  zahlt sich wirklich aus!   vorallem renkenangler haben hier ein paradies!          gruss   markus


----------



## Pikepauly (10. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

@BassHunter
Wie siehst aus mit Hechte/Schleppangeln????


----------



## BASS HUNTER (10. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

mit Hechten siehts hier auch sehr gut aus! hier wird sehr viel geschleppt!  und gefangen wird auch genug!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hier ein foto wurde im oktober 2003 gefangen!  132cm! 20,3 kg!  bis zu dieser grösse werden jedes jahr Hechte gefangen! beste zeit MAI  & September - Dezember!


----------



## Pikepauly (10. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

Danke!
So langsam wirds interessant!
Weisst Du ob bei euch die Schleppangler ohne Hilfsmittel angeln?
Oder benutzen die Sideplaner, Downrigger und son Kram?

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## BASS HUNTER (10. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

eher weniger!  manche kurven schon mit downrigger herum. die fangen aber auch nicht mehr als andere!  beste Montage ist ein toter Köfi  am system(massige Renke oder Döbel) schön langsam geschleppt!  ab ende oktober  sind auch Hering & Makrele auf grund ein excellenter Köder!  die meisten grossen Hechte ziehen immer mit den Renkenschwärmen mit! es wurden auch schon einige kapitale beim Renkenangeln gefangen! die verhaken sich gerne in der Hegene, hab sowas schon mal miterlebt bei nem Freund! so ein Drill kann dan mit 0,18 Hauptschnur schon 1 - 2 Stunden dauern!  als anhang noch ein foto von nem freund   gefangen letztes jahr im oktober 99cm und aufs Gramm genau 10,0 kg


----------



## BASS HUNTER (20. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

http://www.kis.ktn.gv.at/oeffentlichkeit/seen_allgemein/faaker/faakersee.htm

sehht euch auch andere seen in kärnten auf dieser seite an!!!


----------



## schrauber78 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

nee, nee lass mal ich komm nicht! ich bin ja ein deutscher terrorist!!! und dann solchen deppen wie dir noch mein gutes geld in den a**** schieben? vergiss es!


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

jo ... nach dem letzten von ihm erstellten Thread kamen mir ähnliche Gedanken ... #d
na ja .... lassen wir das hier mal ....
der ist nun geschlossen, aber da haben sich schon manch andere für weniger ne Verwarnung  eingehandelt ...


----------



## schrauber78 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

jepp ich zum bsp.


----------



## Veit (21. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

@ Bass Hunter: Haste dich bei dem Namen des Sees verschrieben, oder was? Faakersee? - Muss doch wohl eher FAKErsee heißen, oder?!


----------



## maesox (21. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

Zum Glück sind wir nicht um große Fische zu fangen auf Kärtner Gewässer angewiesen!!!#6


----------



## schrauber78 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

naja, wer weiss, ob die hechte die er hier gepostet hat wirklich aus dem see stammen


----------



## BASS HUNTER (21. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

noch 2 schöne Fische aus dem faakersee


----------



## BASS HUNTER (26. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

jetz stellet er schon wieder 2 fotos rein!  beide vom faakersee! 

werde euch hier auf dem laufenden halten mit faakerseefischfotos!


----------



## Pikepauly (26. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

Danke für die Infos und die Fotos!
Nicht schlecht das Gewässer.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## BASS HUNTER (28. August 2007)

*AW: Faakersee*

Faakersee Schuppi  74 cm 10 Kg 28.08.2007 01:45 UHR


----------



## Der Pate (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Faakersee*

solche fänge kann ich nur bestätigen. mein größter fisch war ein schuppenkarpfen mit 93 cm und 30 pfd. wenn ich mal wieder dort hin komme werde ich es auf jeden fall mal wieder auf karpfen probieren. der drill war einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## Gery100 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Faakersee*

Ich glaube ich habe am falschen Ort gebucht weil ich am Wörtersee Angeln werde. :q


----------

